# mugshot of me / as is now



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

[/URL]">http://[URL=http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/john_carter9/media/jcbw_zps383239b7.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

Separated at birth?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

nice pic justin lol,being compared to an albino,lovely,ive been called worse ha ha


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

jc said:


> nice pic justin lol,being compared to an albino,lovely,ive been called worse ha ha


Haha. Brother Ali is the man though.


----------

